# Where to buy SAE?



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm looking for a place to buy real Siamese Algae Eaters. Here is a description of how to identify them vs similar fish: http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/

I would like young SAEs that are very hungry for BBA!

Michael


----------



## boling00 (Sep 14, 2007)

Got some last year at the Fish Gallery on Greenville. Here's a picture of the little guys.

--Jim


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I found some at Dallas North Aquarium. As a rule, I don't shop there anymore (insane prices, so-so quality livestock), but checked it out anyway. They were labelled as "Algae Eating Sharks" but fit the description in my research. So I got three and they're in quarantine so we'll see. I floated some BBA covered plants in there so we'll see if anything comes of that. 

DNA also had some Otos that I wanted, but they thought they came in the day before, and Otos tend to have substantial die offs after shipping. 

Michael


----------

